# My new addition. Not too sure what kind he is.



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

I very recently lost my favourite betta. I decided to go to my LFS just to have a look and ended up falling in love with this little guy 
View attachment 380514


You can't really tell from the pic but he has this stripey pattern on part of his fins, he's so cute and tiny! His colours are still clearly developing, I do t think I've ever bought a betta this young before! 

I think he's a delta, his tail is rounded but not fully, I haven't seen him flare yet so can't really tell for sure. 

I'm also hoping the red in him is red wash and not something sinister!


----------



## Samurai7 (May 4, 2014)

He's beautiful, love those colors and I'm sorry for your lost. He looks just like the plant right near him. I'm sure he blends in well with it.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah thanks  
He's a lovely little thing, it's hard to capture his true colours in a picture. 
His tails like this see through black colour with tiny black dots on. 
He was pretty pricey but well worth it!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh and yes he does blend in well with that plant 
View attachment 380570


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

looks like a black lace delta to me  he'll darken up


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah cool, thanks


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

He's beautiful, I love the color on him. Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

BTW...have you named him? He reminds me of a Watermelon with the pink and green. You could call him Watermelon! Or Mel for short!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks!
No haven't named him yet so I'm open to suggestions!  
Was gonna call him Hannibal but he doesn't really look like a Hannibal! Lol


----------



## Mary Kathryn (Jul 17, 2013)

He is totally gorgeous, that's what he is! Congrats on your new boy!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you  
I had a look at your pictures, kurgan is beautiful!


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Pretty sure he is a Delta. Looks like a similar shape to my newest (who is a delta). He has such cool coloring! I'm sure you two will be very happy!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah I'm pretty sure he's a delta too now. saw him flare for the first time last night, his tails triangular with curved edges.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

He's darkened a lot in 4 days! He just keeps getting prettier! 
View attachment 382138


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

He is so pretty  very cool


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss, but you have a stunning boy


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks guys  I found this shop near me that sell the most beautiful betta! There were at least 2 more I saw I really want. I can see myself getting another tank soon, it's never ending! Lol 
Oh and musicbeam, your avatar betta is lovely, I really like the red on him, kinda looks like he's bleeding, in a cool way of course!


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you  I always imagined it like blood too lol. He got that color on him after I had him for a while. I loved his clear fins.


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Very nice addition!! He has amazing coloring!! Sorry about your other Betta tho  I hope this new guy can help you move on. I just got back into keeping Bettas myself! I started with a Halfmoon male my son named "Fish" and today my wife and I picked up a DragonScale male we named "Rocco". They are such goofy fish and full of character. Bettas have such noticeable personalities and i think thats why it hits us so hard when we lose a finned buddy. Again, sorry for your loss  but your new little buddy sure is handsome!!!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

I really like his fins like that musicbeam. my little guy has a bit of red on his anal fin, I hope it develops a bit more like yours, I think that would look good against the black and green! 
Thanks CNDBETTAS, yeah it's such a shame when they pass away. The betta I lost (misty day) was full of character, she used to jump out at me when I fed her, I'd only have to look at her tank for her to race to the front to see me, she will be missed!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

She sounded awesome!!! Glad you got a new buddy


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

She was  
My new guy's personalties really coming out now, 
he got a Bit violent with his snail earlier lol. needless to say I moved the snail to a dif tank!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

View attachment 386818


Here he is looking tiny


----------



## sadiepotts666 (Jul 6, 2014)

hes beautiful!!!


----------



## sadiepotts666 (Jul 6, 2014)

i love his colouring! the black and green is so nice!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks  
He's darkened down a lot since I got him, he is very pretty


----------

